# Samurai High School



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2010)

*Samurai High School*​


> In a modern country where the government is controlled by a Martial Shogun and samurai receive much respect, there lives identical twins of the Sakakido family. Kou, the brother, is very feminine, excels at cooking, cleaning, arts and crafts. Tsukiko, the sister, is masculine, loves fighting and is a combat genius. The twins learn about the Samurai High School, where men test their strength and women test their femininity, but the only way they can attend is by swapping places. If they are to be found cheating, they will be executed so they have to overcome their gender differences and maintain their secret.



*Genre:* Comedy. Fantasy, Gender Bender, School Life, Shounen,  Supernatural  

Scan for Ch.1

Whether you're rich, poor, human or alien everyone has the chance to rise to the top and become Supreme Commander. That's the kind of world this manga is situated in xDD

A pretty decent first start.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha, I am already attracted to this series with the first chapter. Tsukiko chasing after that purse snatcher with all those people on her back won me over. That and the weapon, the weapon! I like gender swapping where the characters are actually more suited to the gender they switch to. Although I've only read something like that one other time (Boku to Kanojo no XXX). Funny how this series starts off with the anyone of any class can become something great...but it is limited by gender.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll give it a try.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 29, 2010)

I almost started to read the title as Samurai Girl: Real Bout High School. 

So it's a different series I see.  Okay I'll take a look.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 29, 2010)

First chapter was cool. But I didn't expect to see aliens. 

Samurai and aliens just screams Gintama.


----------



## Fran (Aug 29, 2010)

lol, gender bender fan no.1 right here (*'-')/ seems to be what they did with the twins in Maria Holic. sounds interesting.

edit: wait wtf D: it's a serialized drama? just found it online.
can't find the manga scan though; kira's link doesn't work

edit: nvm, different series, same name


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 31, 2010)

Chapter 2 is out.

The tarts made by Tsukiko are poisonous!  She must have learned poison cooking from Bianchi of Reborn!.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh a rainbow. :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Oh a rainbow. :33



so getting reped when my 24 hour seal is up.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Thx. 

This manga is funny, you should see the parents reaction on the second chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 31, 2010)

I expected badass shit when I read the title, and then I saw the image...


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Pff, the girl is "badass".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, if only we're all so luck to take part in a money shower. Although, it comes at a high price because if they get found out, a 500 year prison sentence awaits them xDD


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

lol "sexy money"


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

500 year in jail is nothing compared to a money shower. :33


----------



## Kenju (Aug 31, 2010)

Human Bat made me Lol hard 

But they're switching is confusing me so much!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2010)

Ill give it a try, it sounds interesting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Luffy dat Saeko and her fast jiggling titties.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 31, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Haha, I am already attracted to this series with the first chapter. Tsukiko chasing after that purse snatcher with all those people on her back won me over. *That and the weapon, the weapon!* I like gender swapping where the characters are actually more suited to the gender they switch to. Although I've only read something like that one other time (Boku to Kanojo no XXX). Funny how this series starts off with the anyone of any class can become something great...but it is limited by gender.




I was cracking up when I saw this 

Wasn't expecting to enjoy a Gender Bender manga but the first chapter was great, really like Tsukiko.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2010)

I liked the second chapter a lot too since was still crazy with that bear monster and how abyssmal they were in expected gender roles. I shoulda seen that spoiled high teir samurai guy would have been the roommate. But I was still distracted by that money shower, I want in! The prize for the top female sounds pretty lame. Where's the fun in marrying whoever you like if the other person doesn't feel the same way anyway.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2010)

Tossing monster bears since chapter 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.3 is now out.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 22, 2010)

He really wanted to see a guy naked. 


Even walking in on said person in the shower to see them naked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL at the Mummy and Mitarai

We're at chapter 74 now

We're at chapter 74 now


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 24, 2010)

So Tsukiko got flustered in the men's bathroom but doesn't care about seeing her male roommate naked. Guess she doesn't see him as a guy except when it comes to seeing her naked.  Fun seeing even more of the strange characters we got to see. I probably liked the part with the mummy loosing because of the bandages best, so sad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

Scan for ch.4 is out now.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like bunny girl has fallen for (real) Tsukiko. (Real) Kou needs some love interest too.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha, Kaya's parents are frightening. Being able to turn their daughter's suitors into puppets like that. Kaya should just stay in attack mode all the time. I like her better that way.  Figures she would fall for the fake guy that she can actually touch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

lol, nice play on the Taketori Monogatari folktale. 

With parents like that, it's no surprise she developed a split personality xD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

she is the mixed breed of shy and Tsundere. And lol parents in that world are so messed up!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 15, 2010)

Chapter 5 is out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

wow someone already found out. That was fast.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, the one thing I do enjoy about this series is the fact that they tend to include a large variety of characters into the mix. And Igami was certainly in for a surprise when he met up with Sakakido once more. I wonder what he'll do now since he's notice those two have switched places?

As usual Kamiyama antics always manage to make me chuckle.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 16, 2010)

Wonder if we'll get to learn more about the side characters we've seen a little of, like Tanoue. I like weird guys that don't talk sometimes.  As for Igami, I'm guessing one of two things. He'll get thrashed into staying silent (not likely considering how he ended up this chapter) or he'll fall for Tsukiko.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

Scan for ch.6 is now out.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

That was some creepy shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

^If you're talking about the medical officer and those ugly alien women in their underwear, then I whole heartily agree.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 11, 2010)

what has been seen cannot be unseen. 


And looking at the cover again, I didn't realize Tsukiko boobs were that huge. :amazed

I have to go back now and find out how she hides them.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2010)

Tomita was a wonderful additon to to the cast surely. xD I just about died about the weight measurement part he offered. I hadn't noticed how large Tsukiko's chest was until seeing the cover either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2010)

Its impossible for her to hide those without passing out do to lack of oxygen. HOW DOES SHE BREATH!?


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2010)

Just got back from looking at the raws. Poor Kou, hardly gets any love now. 

It's pretty much about Tsukiko and her harem on both sides. I can already see the final pairings, some much potential being wasted.  

Also, I would like to say this again, Tsukiko chest is huge.  I can't see how those wraps keep them flat like that, with her being able to breath. I'll just go with "it's manga" logic. 

But other than that, she is extremely hot when she has to put on Kou's girl outfits to get them outta trouble.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.7 is out now.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 17, 2010)

Romance?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2010)

How cute. Kamiyama was concerned about Kou xD



Chrøme said:


> Romance?



Until he realizes Kou's actually a girl, wouldn't it be bromance?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Brokeback Samurai


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 17, 2010)

Real Kou being all protective of his sister was great. When he's being so cool is exactly when his is sister is too sick to see it. Kamiyama worrying was fun and it was a cute ending with the apples. He had to fall for one of them, it was just a matter of waiting to which sibling. xD


----------



## Punpun (Nov 17, 2010)

Dat Nurse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh....how very very very interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.8 has been released.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2010)

Yay, I'm really enjoying this light series. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aww, such sweet innocent times of...looking for seafood to eat on the beach. D: I love the parents. Sadly their new idyllic beach time was not to be. It was inevitable that Kou would end up touching Kaya, lol. But it looks like something can actually happen between the two of them. Kou subdued he greatest beast of them all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL, if they wanted to ensure there secret isn't found out they might have at least tried to act like the other person.

Kamiyama should make sure his servants at the very least know how to swim (among other basics like CPR, etc..)

Well, at least Kaya had a memorable time.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 12, 2010)

Just started this, but doesn't the supreme commander reminds you of Obama?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 12, 2010)

At this rate, we're gonna have a harem for (real) Tsuskiko very soon.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 12, 2010)

So, the twins just change their uniforms and no one noticed the difference? I mean, I know they're twins and all but they didn't even change their hairstyle.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 12, 2010)

Reverse harem.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 12, 2010)

Namisa seems like a bit of a violent spaz, not so sure why the guys are falling for her. Then again, considering the fans real Tsukiko has amassed maybe I shouldn't be surprised. xD Wiggly little frown faced Kou was so adorable. Although I was surprised he was left in there by Tsukiko. Perhaps a sign of faith there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, that's a first. I've never seen a group confession done before xDD

Yet another girl falls for "Kou". At least she was on to something when she called Tsukiko out for not being a guy. 

And having a badge battle for the girls is a nice change of pace from having most of the challengers on the guys side.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 13, 2010)

It's always the pretty boys


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2010)

Once again, Kamiya x Kou seems like a perfect fit. 

Even with a attempted shot gun wedding that involve prepping _him_ for the ceremony, no one could figure out Kou's secret


----------



## Random Member (Dec 19, 2010)

I wonder if they're gonna run along with this groom-stealing joke they pulled. Could be fun, imo. I'd most look forward to the fact that Namisa had her groom stolen by "another" man being played up.

On a different note, who took those pictures? The SPs?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2010)

Namisa is so evil, so much for love changing a person in positive ways. Going so far as to drug him to get what she wanted. D: But since I am somewhat fond of Kamiyama it was nice to see him step up for real Tsukiko. I'm definitely for them together.


----------



## Robin (Dec 20, 2010)

Kamiyama is hot, man! I even started to overlook his silly "low samurai" speeches, it's actually funny. He's got abs and sleeps naked.

But lol @ how he stole the "groom". Looking forward to how their romance unfolds. They'll make a great couple actually.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 21, 2010)

Amusing chapter. But i'm curious about Kou's brother's reaction to Kamiya stealing the show. I mean he _does know_ Kou's a girl. Maybe he's just a siscon .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, I thought that guy would be strong. Is everyone just going to be fodder to her?


----------



## Random Member (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope not. 

I had been hoping for something a little more different this time, like maybe he put up more of a fight and realized it was her through her moves and in the end chooses to keep her secret a secret or something, but instead their troubles just increased.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2011)

It was weird seeing Tsukiko all flustered over a guy for once. Poor Tsukiko made a life long enemy out of the only guy she likes xDD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> It was weird seeing Tsukiko all flustered over a guy for once. Poor Tsukiko made a life long enemy out of the only guy she likes xDD



 for now...


----------



## Robin (Jan 13, 2011)

I think hope this new guy is a plot device to make her hilarious roommate jealous for yet greater hilarity. He's so cute when he shows that he cares for her but yet doesn't want to make it obvious XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

That would be cool and all, but I would like to see a bit more action when action is suppose to come up. Even if it is a joke fight. Like what happened to those two dudes in the first chapter that wanted to murder Kuo? And we have not seen the parents in awhile.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha, poor Kou, being left to the mercy of two crazy girls. And on Tsukiko's front I did think it was pretty darn cute to see her flustered. And Kamiyama steps in ftw(?!) again. xD


----------



## Lupin (Jan 16, 2011)

New character is interesting. Mangaka is really rooting for Kamiya x Kou


----------



## Random Member (Jan 16, 2011)

Mariri is a cut above the rest so I like her already. Not sure how to feel about her plans to hook up Tomoza with Tsukiko, though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2011)

Mariri looks like she could be a huge problem for Kou and Tsukiko with her abilities. Who would have thought she'd be Tomoza's older sister? 

I don't mind this type of development. She's using Tsukiko's secret to her advantage and let's face it, a lot of us were already thinking of a Tsukiko x Tomoza pairing anyways.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 16, 2011)

lol, I kind of like Mariri as well, and I could see how she's related to Tomoza. xD I want to know what she may have done in the past to protect her brother consider what she though of the twins. By the way, did we ever get the name of the guy with the dark hair who follows around the new guy?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2011)

Then it is generally agreed that Mairi is awesome.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> lol, I kind of like Mariri as well, and I could see how she's related to Tomoza. xD I want to know what she may have done in the past to protect her brother consider what she though of the twins. *By the way, did we ever get the name of the guy with the dark hair who follows around the new guy?*



fodder #237


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2011)

Scan for Ch.13 is out now.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 18, 2011)

That was such a radical change in appearance despite those two being siblings. This time more noteworthy compared to other cases, at least in my opinion. If some of the cast weren't so far in on the oddball side, I would genuinely give more praise on the Sakakidos being able to pull such a farce over on them.

In any case, it was a bit of a cheesy chapter but still sweet. I thought it was nice that Tomoza dismissed his jerk middle school friends in favor of the gift-giving ones from his high school. I've found myself liking him a little more as of late.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW! I never knew how tall she was....and such a knock out to boot. But yeah, I do not see any other pairing besides those two now more then ever. I would also like to echo Random member's sentiments about Tomza. Dude is a real class act. Now leave me as I drool over Tsukiko.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

This story focus way too much on the sister but well..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2011)

With each and every chapter I'm starting to warm up to Tomoza. He always puts on a facade but he just wants to be accepted by his classmates and friends and not just the superficial one he's known. 

As for Tsukiko, she rocked that look really well. Although, no one could tell that her proportions (and height for that matter) extremely changed xDD


----------



## Lupin (Jan 19, 2011)

If only the brother was more interesting..

Well the sister's a knock-out :ho.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Ice said:


> If only the brother was more interesting..



How can we know when the story focused 12 out of 13 chapter on her..


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 19, 2011)

Ice said:


> If only the brother was more interesting..



Get used to it, it's not going to change. 



Mandom said:


> How can we know when the story focused 12 out of 13 chapter on her..



Kou sucks so much, that the story is pretty much about Tsukiko and her reverse harem later  on.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

For real ? That suck..

Going read the raw..


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> For real ? That suck..
> 
> Going read the raw..



Don't take it literally.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's just my view from reading up to c.15 and stopping at that.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

The boy is the best actually. He will spend 3 years of his life doing what he loves to do, at the end he will be the n°1 girl and be able to pick his wife.

Now that's a man who knows how the system works. 

---

The next chapter seems to be so gppd.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> The boy is the best actually. He will spend 3 years of his life doing what he loves to do, at the end he will be the n?1 girl and be able to pick his wife.
> 
> Now that's a man who knows how the system works.
> 
> ...



While sitting back and doing jack shit. 

Just as planned, genius I tell you, genius!


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

An example for us, puny mortals that we are.


----------



## Robin (Jan 20, 2011)

haha oh my gosh that guy Kamiyama is so cute "where's that low class samurai?" with a serious face XDDDDDD makes me wanna squish him and pat him on the head. They're gonna be a really hot and hilarious couple with Tsukiko.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 20, 2011)

The present from Tsukiko was just too cute and she even blushed! Although I'd have to say Kamiyama blushing was even cuter. I'll just repeat what Robin said up there. X3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 30, 2011)

My oh my, what a way to ask a girl to marry your brother. But it looks like most of what it did was get Tomoza beaten up. The stomach band still in use really made me happy too. xD


----------



## Random Member (Jan 30, 2011)

I liked that he still used it despite talking down about it. Kind of cliche for his type of character but it was cute.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> My oh my, what a way to ask a girl to marry your brother.



My highlight of the chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2011)

Gonna be a long, hard road for Tsukiko now that she's even more conscious of Tomozoa. She's playing right into Mari's hands


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2011)

can't get over how darn HOT that stupid Kamiyama is  *fans self* in the bathtub! smelling her neck! sleeping naked! it'd be dangerous for him if it were me in Tsukiko's place


----------



## Lupin (Jan 31, 2011)

Love how both of them become a comedic couple


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2011)

With each and every passing chapter, Tsukiko x Kamiyama seems more and more like a lock. Those two really compliment one another.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 2, 2011)

The golem exam squad were made up of some amazing lookers. Naturally Tsukiko would come to Kamiyama's rescue. Although I was hoping he would do the same for her at least once during it. xD


----------



## Punpun (Mar 7, 2011)

So.. More people knowing their secrets..


----------



## Random Member (Mar 7, 2011)

Ended rather predictably. I'd find it mildly amusing if the entire school came to eventually know of their secret but no one says anything.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 7, 2011)

I want an octopie dog! The little non-laser shooting kind. I can't imagine what my dog would do given lasers. Probably vaporizes any little furry creatures he sees. And I'm waiting for the time when everyone except for Kamiyama becomes aware of the truth. Also, I'm rooting for Tanimachi's interests. xD


----------



## Punpun (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm still waiting for chapter based on the brother..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2011)

Something tells me that Suguru could have easily outed Kou and Tsukiko based on his skills this chapter but chose not to. Not surprising Tamaki didn't do anything after getting the picture either...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

How blatantly obvious they make them look like they switch is kind of off putting.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 13, 2011)

The brother is finally getting some love.. :33


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 13, 2011)

Prince lovely was quite cute. And I guess even being touched by her foster father affects Kaya negatively. Figured Aine would end up with the prince especially since he couldn't even speak without her. Glad for it since I support real Kou and Kaya. X3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, I wasn't aware that urination had stages to it  

We finally get a chapter where the brother actually had a decent showing which was what the series was desperately lacking. Loving the Kaya x Kou pairing.


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2011)

was waiting for KouxKaya for some time now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

How could you guys been waiting for something that was already shown like a few chapters ago? Anyway, nice little chapter, I suppose. It had it's moments. Been without a good amount of Kaya for awhile.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 15, 2011)

Kou x Kaya was a nice touch. But it just seems so yuri-ish


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, yeah...Kamiyama's parents definitely were not quite what I was expecting. But holy smokes at what she pulled so her son would have the right answer about the lake. xD And despite having such a mother around I like that Kamiyama managed to compliment the sibling's mum's cooking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

This sounds interesting if not blatantly gay.

I might read it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2011)

How in the world can the Kamiyama family genetically produce such children when the parents are walking freakshows? :S


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> How in the world can the Kamiyama family genetically produce such children when the parents are walking freakshows? :S



That caught your eyes more then this one?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2011)

lawl, the lengths Kamiyama will go through to withdraw some cash 

But once again, he shows a kinder side to him.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 9, 2011)

Great chapter. The art seemed a little better this chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't know if I should be complimenting Kamiyama on how nonchalant he was about being shot at or if I should chalk that down to another moment of stupid. Although I should count the manager as even more...brilliant with his dynamite. Still, it was nice how it turned out, minus Kamiyama's weak stomach. Being destroyed by only two ice cream bars, what a weakling!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh Kou, completely okay with a kiss from his sis. And yeah, Kaya was a wonderful step mum. xD Best of all was barely clad Kamiyama so boldly asking to practice. He has no shame and I love him for it. Although how the play went was nice as well. I'm surprised he didn't get socked by Kaya.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2011)

It was obvious the twins would switch places for the play. And once again Kamiyama shows a caring and understanding side to him, no matter how hard he hides it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL did I just see Mario and Luigi in this chapter?

This has been the funniest chapter in awhile. Kamiyama still believes in Santa. But I am sure he got a great gift in his dreams...mmm...meatbuns. It is so damn perplexing how she can actually hide those huge things!

But now on to the sad part....this is the first of the last volume!


----------



## Random Member (Jul 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> LOL did I just see Mario and Luigi in this chapter?



I almost missed it. I ended up noticing Luigi before Mario, even. 

I really liked  too. The fact that he got to win in the end made things even better. I guess I'm a sucker for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 2, 2011)

Heh, a fun chapter, I laughed at the fat Mario Santa part as well. Somehow it didn't turn out that surprising that Kamiyama would still believe in Santa. xD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah it was awesome that he won. And that he and his rival are cooler then you would have expected.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 4, 2011)

Saddening that this manga is ending soon. This is pretty good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2011)

hahahhahahahahaha Man that was pretty damn funny. Thanks random member.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2011)

lol, they just had to go with a Alice in Wonderland theme dream.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 25, 2011)

Kamiyama's guards tolerate so much random stuff from him. I might end up feeling more sorry for them every chapter as much as I like Kamiyama's character. A surprisingly perceptive dream for someone as dense as Kamiyama. Managed to point out plenty of things like who Kaya's crush is. Anddd, Kou likes cat ears. But who doesn't? And like anyone else could have been the white knight. xD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2011)

another awesome chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

i thought this was finished already?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 4, 2011)

^Looks like there's only 2 chapters left.

Not expecting much from the ending but it's definitely been a fun read for me.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 5, 2011)

Sad to hear there will only be two chapters left.

Most recent one was as entertaining as always. The best offer was Tsukiko and her sepukku suggestion. Kamiyama should have totally passed with his bit and the guards. But if that happened we wouldn't have gotten to see him and Tsukiko helping each other, eh? But lol, Kaya got a gift. X3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2011)

This has been the best or at least one of the best chapters yet! I am both surprised and pleased to see that the Supreme commander is not the usual push over. Dude is bad ass. And it took awhile but the cat is finally out of the bag for the twins. At least Kamiyama found out. The 3rd or 4thr person to find out. I also think that ending is just a bluff and the fraudulant student is Kamiyama for interfering.

And poor poor Luigi...and there is only 1 chapter left...


----------



## Akatora (Oct 29, 2011)

The female lead is interesting

the male twin however... is seriously to girly, sure liking to make food, not liking violence and knitting I can see as fine but the way he does it Irks me to an extend that I don't know if I want to continiue or not :/

well It got a bit more tollerable once they entered school.


----------



## Robin (Oct 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA I laughed so hard, tears came out of my eyes :rofl :rofl :rofl The secret would've been exposed sooner or later when the twin brother's voice would've changed.

too sad it's finishing so soon, it was fun! I like the art too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm surprised Kamiyama managed to hold in that secret for as long as he did...even if it was only for a chapter


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm surprised he got all protective, that was cute


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2011)

The ending was somewhat....unsatisfying. It was ok I guess. Definitely could have done more chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2011)

A predictable, sappy yet somewhat heart warming ending. The series was average at best but it still had it's moments.


----------



## Raptorz (Oct 30, 2011)

The ending was enough to satisfy me even though I really wanted to know what happened later on. The quality was dropping so it was no surprise that the manga would end.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2011)

Ah, read the last two chapters together. I can't believe a mosquito bite gave it away. Or maybe I should find it reasonable considering the rest of the series. In among Mario and Obama anything is possible. xD Even their escape had me laughing. I could have totally gone for more with this series since I love the humor of it. And the goofy relationship material, sad that didn't exactly end up resolved in any way.


----------

